# Pregnant Lyretail Molly Dead this morning



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hi,
I have a set of 3 lyretail mollies with one that's very pregnant. Her Belly just looked like it was about to explode and she wasn't eating at all and was very distant from the rest of the pack where she usually would swim with the other 2. I have read that this is a sign that she's about to have her fry. So i put her into the breeding net hoping that i'd have fry the next morning. 
She didn't have fry that next morning nor did she still want to eat. So i decided to give her another day. 2 days has gone by since she's wanted to eat. But this morning when i got up, she was dead. Just dead at the bottom of the breeding net sideways with her two side fins sticking out like airplane wings. Not sure what happened. Is it possible for livebearers to die while in labor? 
I have the temperature set at 79 degrees and i'm always careful to put the right amount of aq. salt in the tank when i change the water. 

I haven't checked the water parameters yet since all of the other fish seem really fine and i had just changed the water last week. 

I would appreciate any help on this.
thanks
Aaron


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its not uncommon for females to pass while giving birth or shortly afterwards. Birthing takes a huge toll on them. Thats why most isolate the mom in a QT tank and make sure she is well fed up until she has fry. They may not eat a week before to a week after.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Its not uncommon for females to pass while giving birth or shortly afterwards. Birthing takes a huge toll on them. Thats why most isolate the mom in a QT tank and make sure she is well fed up until she has fry. They may not eat a week before to a week after.


Hmm... not sure if she has even given birth yet since i did not see any fry in the breeding net. So i guess she just died while in labor. 
I usually try to keep all of my fish fed pretty well at any time. I feed them about 3 times a sometimes but i only feed them what they can eat before the food hits the gravel. I make sure each of the fish get at least a few flakes. If they are still hungry or hanging around the top when the food i've given them is finished, i may give them a little more. But as always, i make sure no food hits the gravel. Usually the few flakes that dont stay at the top are eaten by the tetras that like to swim midlevel in the tank.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi.

Sorry to hear about your molly. You have to realize that any organism can suffer from a breakdown of one of its' body systems, in this case reproductive. She may have had an inflammation, an infection, she may have been old and some part of her not working as good as it used to, etc. An unfortunate but natural (at least usually) consequence. A couple of months ago I lost a Platy in a similar fashion. Since she was 2 years old (which I believe is on the old side for them) I just attributed it to her age.

While livebearers are nibblers, in that they need to feed more often than other fish, I'm wondering if you are over feeding them. (I'm assuming that you meant 3 times a day. You forgot to end your sentence Feeding them once a day is more than enough. Live bearers will happily nibble on algae for the rest of the day. My tank, which contains guppies and Platies , usually gets fed only every 2-3 days, and they once went as long as 6 days without food. I have heard other people go for longer in between feedings, though of course, I'm ony comfortable with the limits I have set for myself.

Another thing to consider (IMO) is the diet. I do not belive in mono-diets. Like people, most fish need variety in their food. And it is easier to provide than you might think. Of course, other kinds of flake or pellet foods are available, as well as frozen or freeze dried foods. Insect larvae, certain worms and crustacea can be grown in a barrel outdoors (do not harvest wild ones). And the easiest thing you can do is add certain foods from your very own kitchen. (peas, lettuces, zucchini, and seafoods.)

The reason I bring all this up is that because a poor diet can contribute to disturbances of the digestive system. Some fish can become so constipated, it can actually kill them. Also, mono-diets may contribute to poor overall health, leading to infections and such.

Anyways, theres my 2 bits. I hope that helps somehow.

Chris


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

drosera said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your molly. You have to realize that any organism can suffer from a breakdown of one of its' body systems, in this case reproductive. She may have had an inflammation, an infection, she may have been old and some part of her not working as good as it used to, etc. An unfortunate but natural (at least usually) consequence. A couple of months ago I lost a Platy in a similar fashion. Since she was 2 years old (which I believe is on the old side for them) I just attributed it to her age.
> 
> ...



Yea... i meant per day.
I only read the side of the can of flakes. It says feed 2-3 times per day as much as the fish will eat in a couple of minutes. 
Hmm... the fish do seem to be rather hungry when i feed them. They're always eating like they are a homeless person who hasn't eaten in days. 
Is that normal?
I dont really have much algae in the tank. Actually, i take that back. I dont see any algae at all in tank. It's not because i'm scrubbing it off the glass. There just isn't any that's growing.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The package will tell you to feed that much so you buy more of their food. Dont feed them that much. There also might be algae you dont see. And most fish will be beggars and eat well past what they should.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Lexus said:


> The package will tell you to feed that much so you buy more of their food. Dont feed them that much. There also might be algae you dont see. And most fish will be beggars and eat well past what they should.


Thanks for the update. I never knew that. I will keep that in mind and try to cutback on feeding them. Maybe down to once a day.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm sry for your loss, my molly is all i have left in my you tank in which 6 other fish have come and gone and i'd hate to lose him


----------

